

Seth Godin for teens: being different, college, and loving failure - hannahwilson
http://teenpro.net/blog/podcast-ep1-seth-godin

======
coldtea
Teens to Seth Godin: Yada, yada, yada, purveyor of empty business cliches and
trivilities...

